# Obtener información a traves del pin out



## Edgard (Sep 6, 2006)

Que tal amigos, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme con lo siguiente. Queria saber si es posible obtener información (número discado, si entro la llamada o no?..,etc) atravez del pin out . La idea es conectar un circuito (basado en unPIc) al pin out del celular de manera que cuando se realize una llamada pueda obternerse el número discado cuando la llamada entre. Será que existe alguna lista de comandos que permitan realizar esto, claro que estos comandos serian transmitidos al celular por el pin out respectivos para que luego este devuelva los datos.


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

Edgard dijo:
			
		

> Que tal amigos, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme con lo siguiente. Queria saber si es posible obtener información (número discado, si entro la llamada o no?..,etc) atravez del pin out . La idea es conectar un circuito (basado en unPIc) al pin out del celular de manera que cuando se realize una llamada pueda obternerse el número discado cuando la llamada entre. Será que existe alguma lista de comandos que permitan realizar esto, claro que estos comandos serian transmitidos al celular por el pin out respectivos para que luego este devuelva los datos.



Algunos celulares tienen interfaz con comandos AT.

De esa forma puedes por ejemplo, recibir un comando AT cuando recibes una llamada entrante, etc.

Si no das más datos, imposible ayudarte.


----------



## Edgard (Sep 7, 2006)

Que tal Mauricio.

Gracias por el dato, lo que intento hacer es un taifador de llamadas hechas desde un celular, tengo hecho un programa para la pc, y un diseño de circuito (con PIC)  pero este es hecho para llamadas hechas desde un telefono fijo. Sabes de algun modelo de celular que acepte estos comandos AT y asu vez donde puedo obtener tales comandos.
Basicamente por medio del Pinout debo identificar el momento en que comienza la llamada, el momento en que termina y el numero que fue digitado pues con esos datos el programa en la PC determina el costo de la llamada.

Nuevamente te agradesco cualquier ayuda que puedas darme con esto.


----------

